# Message to Pij Lovers that Breed



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

I know a lot of you have birds that lay eggs and raise babies each year and I ENVY you that opportunity.

As a rescuer, I'm on the other end of the spectrum.

I want to ask that in 2009, you consider replacing ONE clutch with fake eggs and taking in a rescued pigeon or 2 in place of raising those new (adorable, irresistable, kissable!) babies.

They don't have to be my rescued kings... there are LOTS of at risk pij out there that need homes.

Thank you for considering it.

Very sincerely,


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

What a great suggestion...there are some really beautiful birds out there to be adopted from rehabbers and shelters.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Elizabeth...I totally argree. Thanks for posting it and I hope others will act upon your suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a very good idea, not just for pigeons but for dogs, cats, what have you. Save a life and adopt a pet! There are pigeons needing homes all over, you can find some on this site and maybe your local shelter. Petfinder always has some listed as well as doves. Look at these beauties!

Pacifica, CA (one of the many Micacoo birds, gorgeous color!)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12731350

Cheboygan, MI
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12758021

Eau Claire, WI (this bird is listed as 19 years old!!!)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12734172

Vancouver, BC
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12693646

Fairport, NY
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12782180

Christmas, FL
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12743209


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a lovely idea, Elizabeth, and I hope some of our members will take it to heart. I know that the racing and show bird fanciers would not be too keen on taking in a needy feral, but there are plenty of racers and show birds out there looking for homes including your beloved Kings. For those that breed show birds that cannot rear their own young, ferals make great pumpers. My friend, Bart, used feral pumpers for years for some of his fancy breeds.

I do not allow many babies to happen here for the very reason that there are so many birds that need to find a home. Once in awhile, however, I just can't help myself, and a baby or two is hatched here.

Terry


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

If I knew where to rescue them, I would. I am about 45 minutes south of Kansas City Missouri.
Being retired with too much time on my hands, I would love to get involved. How do I start?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Bless your heart, Uncle Buck and be careful what you wish for! 

I don't know about your area but I bet it's a lot like mine (perhaps with fewer kings though if you don't have a big Chinese community).

I'd suggest searching for pigeons needing homes on www.craigslist.org (Kansas City) and www.petfinder.com You can also contact your local SPCA, Humane Society, Animal Care & Control or Wildlife Rescue. All will get, at one time or another, a feral or fancy pij that can't be released and, without a ready rescuer, will be destroyed. 

And/or just posting here in the Adoption Forum. There are LOTS of birds without homes and your be willing to help will make ALL the difference to that bird.

Everybody- think about your FAVORITE pigeon. Now imagine that bird got lost or injured or just didn't have a home any longer- wouldn't you want your bird to be given a safe, loving home? EVERY SINGLE RESCUE PIGEON I HAVE EVER MET HAS BEEN INCREDIBLE IN IT'S OWN WAY. Some are warm and affectionate like Willow and Tank and Art and Bean. Some are fiercely indepenent and proud like Louie and Sparks and Alejandra and Doll. They are ALL special and many are suffering because they've got no place to be, no home to go to.

Right now there are 10 nameless kings at SF ACC. I don't know who they are but I have no doubt, each of them is somebody special.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

sasha008 said:


> That's a very good idea, not just for pigeons but for dogs, cats, what have you. Save a life and adopt a pet!


I'm _more_ than happy to donate any one of my three dogs to be adopted. har har har


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

UncleBuck said:


> If I knew where to rescue them, I would. I am about 45 minutes south of Kansas City Missouri.
> Being retired with too much time on my hands, I would love to get involved. How do I start?


Just watch our Adoption Forum for a start .. also, give me permission to post your information here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm if you care to. You won't get overwhelmed with birds, but at least you'll be out there as a resource.

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I think that is a wonderful idea. I hope more will do this.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Just watch our Adoption Forum for a start .. also, give me permission to post your information here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm if you care to. You won't get overwhelmed with birds, but at least you'll be out there as a resource.
> 
> Terry


 Terry I thought you were going to put my name on that list months ago? Just checked and its not there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Post my name there. Like I said, I am more than willing to help.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

UncleBuck said:


> If I knew where to rescue them, I would. I am about 45 minutes south of Kansas City Missouri.
> Being retired with too much time on my hands, I would love to get involved. How do I start?



Hi UncleBuck - first off, I love your user name!  For some reason, every time I see it I get a smile on my face because it is so friendly-sounding.

If you don't mind rescuing ferals, local veterinarians are a wonderful resource. You can call around and give them your name. Also, your state wildlife commission or department probably has a list of people willing to take in birds. You can have your name added to the list for pigeons only. They usually require paperwork but it is a pretty simple process. If you wanted to pursue rehabilitating songbirds, you would need a federal license for all of them except house sparrows, starlings and I think there is one more but I'm drawing a blank on that. Of course, pigeons do not require a federal license. Mores the pity on that!

Federal licenses are not very hard to get, just paperwork and time involved. We did both songbirds and pigeons for several years but finally had to stop with the songbirds - getting too old to handle both!

Like Elizabeth said, pigeons come in all varieties and personalities. Ferals are so very sweet, can be cantankerous, mischievous and wonderful!

As a rehabber, you may get in show birds and/or homers. We have wound up with some beautiful birds like our Lucas who is an English Carrier, or our darling Katrina who is some type of roller, we think. We have also taken in NY Flying Flights (2 of them), numerous solid whites that include a couple of Kings. 

I could go on and on (as most members know ) about how much we love taking care of pigeons but I must warn you that it has its downside too. Losses are inevitable and no matter how many minutes, hours, or days you have one who is very, very sick, your heart just breaks when you lose one. We have to face that more than most people and it really sucks!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone remember the movie "Uncle Buck"? It starred John Canady. Well, shortly after the movie came out, my sister gave birth to a wonderful boy. That is where the uncle buck comes from. (And yes, There is a little bit of resemblance in both physique and actions.)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pigeon Resources Directory*

I have simply not had the time to update the Pigeon Resources Directory, and I do apologize to those that have been waiting a long time to see their entry in the list appear. I'll do my best to get it updated in the next few days. 

Terry


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Elizabeth,
Here I am in Georgia and can't find a single pigeon in any of our rescue groups or County animal shelters. I've tons of space but no birds to help.
I wish I had the money to have people ship them to me.
Randy


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*rescue rules!*

hey you guys - as a person that inadvertently ended up with one pigeon - trooper the miracle bird - and then another one on purpose -freya, america's next top pigeon model -
i just want to say i think this is a brilliant brilliant idea. 

i've been involved in greyhound rescue for years and years, and if everybody took one small step like this, whether with dogs, cats, pigeons or rabbits, it could make a HUGE difference! 

elizabeth rules, and i wish i was closer to her to help. and i check petfinder every week - what's one more pigeon, right?? 

i also run around singing the praises of my two grey kids to anyone who will listen - willingly or not....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I have simply not had the time to update the Pigeon Resources Directory, and I do apologize to those that have been waiting a long time to see their entry in the list appear. I'll do my best to get it updated in the next few days.
> 
> Terry


Well, geez, Terry, what in the world could you possibly be doing otherwise??

Thanks for posting this, Elizabeth, as it's such a good idea and can save many lives.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Well, geez, Terry, what in the world could you possibly be doing otherwise??:



I DO realize that Terry has a full load but also wanted Uncle BUck to know that it might be sometime for his name to get on the list.

No need for your remark maryjane.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

uhm,,,,it seemed kind of obvious to me, given the two gigantic smilies after her 'remark', but i'm fairly certain maryjane meant that in a joking manner.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No ruffled feathers here! All is well!  Just to explain the resources directory process a little bit .. I keep the information in a simple little MS Access database and then export the data in an Excel format and send that file to the site tech support. The site tech support then has to upload the updated file as a web page to the Pigeon-Talk server. I do not have FTP rights to the Pigeon-Talk server so cannot finish the process by myself. The time consuming part is gathering and keeping track of the information that needs to be in the directory. This has to be "gleaned" from posts here or from PM's and e-mails sent to me. Hopefully there will be an updated directory in the next few days. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I DO realize that Terry has a full load but also wanted Uncle BUck to know that it might be sometime for his name to get on the list.
> 
> * No need for your remark maryjane.*


Uh, what in the world are you talking about???? Obviously I was just teasing Terry. . .as I always do about being so busy. Wow. If you knew anything about me at all or read any of my posts, you would know I am not sarcastic and would never be so toward Terry or any of the fine members we have here. I must say that is like a slap in the face to come on here and read.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

OK, what ever.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> OK, what ever.


Wow, what's your issue suddenly? That's a snotty comment if I've ever heard one. I'm having a bad day and I come on here and see your rather offensive (and wrong--which is obvious to everyone else) comment, take the time to say how I feel about it (in a nice way), and you feel the need to post "OK, what ever." Very helpful. Oops, sorry, that was sarcasm, wasn't it?  I'm done with this thread so don't bother writing something else pointless.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Gee sorry maryjane that you got so upset over my last post. I really didn't mean to rattle you like that


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

LoL, Do you mean you have other responsibilities? If it ever becomes impossible to pass to the next life before the "To-Do" list is accomplished, I got enough to-do here for the next 100 years.
I can wait, in the mean time I am planning another "Sick/Quarantined Bird" area in the barn. I suppose I should post this in another section, but should I used oil based or enamel paint on the floors and perches in the new quarantine area?
Hope everyone is staying warm.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Gee sorry maryjane that you got so upset over my last post. I really didn't mean to rattle you like that


It's okay, I'm sorry I got so easily rattled today.  And that I wasn't clear in the first place I was just teasing Terry and meant no disrespect to anyone's other posts.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Picture of homeless squeakers*

Hello-

Here's what the need for rescue looks like. These are 3 of the 10 kings at SF ACC.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

why??? why did i look??? my heart is just breaking for them!!! 

i would take one in a heartbeat if i wasn't on the other side of the country!!!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

bumping up to be closer to the current breeding discussion...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

oooooooh . . . I would love to adopt a couple of these big guys but I'm in NW Indiana. Anyone flyin my way??????


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I'm at the top of the list for adopting birds from the local animal shelter. I've already taken in two muscovies and rescued two rollers. Other than that, there's not really any other way for me to adopt any pigeons  Looks like all the birds in need are being hoarded by California!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Be careful what you wish for...*

Boy, y'all better watch out or I'll be on a road trip! 

I've got Georgia, Indiana and now North Carolina on the itinerary... how many king pij can I fit in a Honda Civic do you think?!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, probably quite a few  That one looks like it was born to travel!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

uh...HI!!! don't forget to put ohio on that list!!!! if someone's coming as far as indiana, i better be getting a big white kid, too!!! 

and yes, i'm serious...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Elizabethy said:


> ... how many king pij can I fit in a Honda Civic do you think?!


Quite a few if you take the seats out 

My offer to help out with gas $$ still stands - keep me posted. 

And if you happen to pass by NJ in your travels please let me know - I would love to have a chance to meet you


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Elizabethy, even tho I'm new at this, any chance of getting a west coast to east coast relay goin. I'm willing to go a few hours west then a few hours east to pick up and deliver. Everyone along the way can take their one or two Kings and then deliver to the next relay person. Think it's doable? Everyone pays for their own gas and many Kings can get new forever homes. Where there's a will, there's a way. I have a few dog grates to help with transport.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*brilliant!*

Hello, Bluebirdsnfur-

I think that's a brilliant idea! If a few adopters were willing to drive West a bit to pick up and East a bit to drop off, I bet we could place a good number. 

They travel well and a pair of squeakers or a mated pair could spend days just in the cardboard boxes I get from the shelter (with food and water bowls, of course.

Also- there's always shipping. I've never had the guts and the weather would have to be right.

Another challenge is qualifying folks as adopters. I'm SWAMPED and the process requires some time on my part.

A brilliant idea, though! And doable. 

The bird rescue I'm a part of, Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue somethimes transports chickens, roosters, chukars and quail out of city shelters and on their way to homes or rescuers and we call that the "Underground Quailroad".


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*The Great King Caravan of 2009*

I have contact amongst a couple horse transporters...they usually drive straight through...why couldn't a few crates/cages be stuffed on one of them and then a PT member meet the truck along the route or at the destination? If those members in the mid-west or anywhere are serious, they should get pre-approved as adoptive homes and then if some transportation became available, they'd have the approval stuff already done.

We need to get a large virtual US map, mark where we have PT members and prospective adopters...maybe visually a "track" would be apparent. Or if we know someone is making a long trup, coordinate others to pick up and drop off. No one person can do it all (Elizabeth), but several people can do a little...

For example...I am driving in my RV to Grand Lake Colorado on August 1 from So Cal...but Elizabeth is driving as far as Las Vegas in a week or two...who can pick up in Las Vegas and drive them a few more hours East? (We have members in Utah!)and so on....

Pipe up...if you are willing to drive a few hours, who are you and where are you? If you are willing to take a King or two, where are you and can you get approved so we have target destinations for these Kings? 

Some of these birds have been in foster care for months, even a year or more. This does not have to take place today, but if we do not start to plan today, it will not take ever take place...

So why can't we create "The Great King Caravan of 2009"??? and get these regal birds into forever homes?


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i'm just west of cleveland, ohio. about 1.5 hours east of toledo. actually, i'm pretty central in the north of ohio. 

i'm definitely willing to do some driving....have crate, will travel!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Horse transporters!!! Also BRILLIANT!!!

 


Not only are you guys saving king pij lives, you're saving my life!!!!


 


We CAN do this!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, Lizz is in North Central Ohio and willing to do some driving....a perfect start! This was bluebirdsnfur's idea...where are all the volunteer drivers and where are the new homes?

I think we need to start with the *destinations*...post here if you are willing to adopt, how many you are willing to take and then apply thru Elizabeth to be an adoptive home...the list of homes, creates the destinations and then tells us what the transportation challenge is.

I am pretty sure Elizabeth will not/cannot send these birds out into the ether without the adoption forms...so that is where prospective homes need to start.

Trust me, California does not WANT to hoard these wonderful birds and we are more than willing to share the wealth! But share with whom???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Frappr Maps*

http://www.frappr.com/

Some of the duck rescue groups used Frappr maps to keep track of where ducks were that needed homes and where adoptive homes were. Might be worth playing around with a bit and see if it's helpful.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you started this post Elizabethy. It just makes sense. Rescuing not only helps the animal, but it makes you feel real good too. My two dogs are both rescues, and I have a loft full of rescues. As a matter of fact, it started with 6 little orphaned pigeons. They stole my heart, so they stayed. I have quite a collection of different types of pigeons now, and enjoy them so much. Wish you were closer, but I am in Mass. I think what you do is wonderful, and I hope this thing works out.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*King Caravan*

Here's the list of potential destinations so far...

Uncle Bunk in/near Kansas City, MO
RandyMCone in West Georgia
Lizz in Cleveland, OH
Bluebirdsnfur, NW Indiana
Mary Of Exeter in Rockwell, North Carolina 

Please confirm if this is accurate..how many birds...and if you are serious, get a form from Elizabeth and submit an application. I will also PM each of you, but this is an invitation for any potential drivers in those areas or other adopters, just in case. I need the route before I can start to contact horse transporters. Then we will see how far people are willing to drive and try to fill in the gaps. In case the horse transporters can't/won't, we would still be looking for folks in the West to sort of get the birds into the mid-West/South area where it looks like the homes are.

Reminder...Elizabeth can get them as far as Las Vegas in a couple weeks...

Thanks all...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

KING CARAVAN 2009! I love it Kippermom! As I said, count me in. I am in Valparaiso Indiana, that's about 40 miles south/east of Chicago. Due to weather in the midwest and on the east coast, if we set wheels in motion now, maybe late Feb. or March would be a good ETA. That will give Elizabethy and volunteers time to screen adoptees. What say? I'm puttin my app in guys. THIS IS DOABLE.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you guys ROCK!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

okay, i'm messing around on mapquest, and if i stay within a three hours out and three hours back radius, i can cover about out to

fort wayne, indiana, 
detroit, michigan, 
columbus, ohio, 
erie, pa, 
pittsburgh, pa area.​
also, depending on when they got here, i would be willing to drive out and home, and head out and back in the other direction the next day. i own my own business, and i'm there at least 11 hours a day m - f, but i could bust it out on the weekend.

it's a rough idea, and the fact that i'm being chewed on and used as a play gym right now, by my blue and gold isn't helping......i think he's excited to get another bigger bird in the house!!!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I just met with a friend whose husband is a horse transportation driver...he is on his way back to So Cal from Nebraska right now and would have had plenty of room for a load of cages/boxes on the outbound leg. They are rarely fiull and almost always have at least one empty stall.. I asked her if she would call me with his schedule and willingness and capacity...sometimes they know a few weeks in advance, sometimes a few days. I told her to just let me know the dates and the routes and that at some point, when we get our ducks in a row (sorry, Terry) we would try to make it work. She's gonna let me know after she talks with him in a day or two. So, how long can a King go without food or water for shipping purposes? I need to be able to be honest with the drivers about their committment.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I can only drive as far as Chattanooga or Birmingham. I'm finishing my new loft this weekend and it's 8x6x7 with an external 4x2x5 aviary. It'll hold up to 20 birds. I do not have any birds at this time.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Probably going to need to know what type of vehicle the rest of us drive in order to see how many birds (crates) can be safely carried. I have a extende cab Ford pick up. Has a full back seat that folds down. No cover on the bed so they have to go in the back seat.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

yes i would but where can you find a shouter in england that does not kill them


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

If Randy can/will take 20 then that seems to be a worthy destination...How many pijis total does Elizabeth need to find forever homes for? Who else do we have in the Tennessee, Kansas aree who could transport a few hours one direction or another? Uncle Buck is in the Kansas City area...horse transports go to Lexington, Kentucy alot...FYI..at Terry's suggestion I have started a map at www.frappr.com called the "King Caravan"...


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i can't find it on frappr....is there a better link to the map?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I am new to the frappr site too...the actual map is on a link called www.platial.com - map name "King Caravan"...by Kippermom. Maybe frappr is just some portal or???


Once we know how many birds total, and what they ship in, and what their food/water needs are, then we can better assess what KIND of vehicles would work....

Elizabethy?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*The Great King Caravan!*

Hi!

You guys are SO amazing! I'm having a hard time keeping up but let me add a few details that will hopefully help you all help me help these kings!


To qualify as a LONG DISTANCE adopter, please submit:
-completed application (scroll down at www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo)
-pigeon reference (somebody that can be contacted about your pigeons) 
-pictures of where the birds would be housed (to [email protected])
-MickaCoo recommends a $10 (tax-deductible) donation per adopted bird

PLEASE NOTE: These birds need *forever* homes. Please don't get carried away with excitement and commit beyond what you are REALLY willing and able to care for, in sickness and in health, through good times and bad...

Currently there are at least 18 birds available and of course, more come in all the time. I need to contact the shelters and get them involved so that they are willing to hold more birds (and for a longer time) than they normally will. Also- we may want to do this in 2 parts, perhaps a spring and a fall (because there will be more birds coming in on to Northern Cal shelters on a weekly basis).

Regarding transport, I would recommend that birds (1-2 per box) go in the cardboard shelter boxes. They could be bedded with hay and plastic food & water dishes could be included. They could all go for at least 24 hours without food/water but these are rescued birds (already at risk) and I don't think they should be transported for 2-4 days without food/water. They would need to be kept semi-warm and protected from extreme weather (could hay bales be stacked around the boxes to offer some protection or ?)

I'm going to have a hard enough time keeping up my end so I'm going to leave the transportation/coordination in y'all's capable hands. I'll qualify adopters, coordinate with shelters and deliver birds to the first pick up point.

Moderators- should I start a Great King Caravan 2009 thread in the Adoption Forum? Or should some/all of this thread be moved?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Elizabeth...I think you should start another thread to keep track.
I'm cheering you on!
I'll see what I can do to find some homes here too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Since the King Caravan is probably not going to be coming anywhere near me, I'm willing to donate $20.00 adoption fee to Micacoo on behalf of a pair of kings going to an approved home to a pigeon talk member. 

Just an idea, but there's a section for transporting rescues on the Petfinder forums. Maybe someone there can help with the effort? http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=9


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*New Thread For This ..*

Elizabeth, if you want start a new thread in the Adoptions Forum I will then move the relevant posts from here to there. I'm asking you to start the new thread so it has your username on it instead of mine. If you all prefer to keep track of things another way, then that's OK too. If you do decide to do it here on Pigeon-Talk then once it gets going and there are specific birds needing to get to specific locations, I would suggest new threads for each of those instances. By doing this once that particular adoption and transport is complete the thread can be closed which will be helpful in keeping track of things.

I've got to get going on chores right now but will check back later to see what's been decided, if anything.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Elizabeth and all of you who are getting this going. THIS IS FABULOUS! I can't volunteer to do driving as I'm in So. Calif. but I can sure volunteer to help with the $10 adoption fees for a few birds and/or gas money for volunteer drivers.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Couldn't the fee be waived for those taking in the pigeons and/or driving so many miles to help in the transport?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

this is just a thought but it might be easier to wait til its a little warmer and ship all to one point and distibute them from there, it might be cheaper too in the long run ..just throwing it out there as an option


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Elizabethy said:


> Hi!
> 
> You guys are SO amazing! I'm having a hard time keeping up but let me add a few details that will hopefully help you all help me help these kings!
> 
> ...


Elizabeth I seem to be having trouble downloading an adoption form (also emailed you). I have Adobe but not working for me. Any suggestions?

I love the support behind this KING CARAVAN!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Couldn't the fee be waived for those taking in the pigeons and/or driving so many miles to help in the transport?


Well I just think the bird rescue needs all the donations from adoptions they can get. I don't mind paying the fee and offering gas and transport.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

LakotaLoft...your point is well taken and we do plan to try this a bit later for weather purposes...but we need it all lined up so if a horse transport comes available, we are "good to go"...

Travel cages/boxes would be semi protected in a horse stall...three side at least. I am sure we can secure the crates/cages and get them snuggled in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope that everyone adopting is aware that if the Kings they are adopting will be kept outside, the loft needs to be predator proofed from top to bottom. This means 1/4 inch hardware cloth, stretched tight and a floor that will keep rodents from tunneling inside and snakes getting through.
You have time to prepare. Do it right so there are no tragedies to report.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Regarding a new thread: I think there should be a HOW TO RESCUE KINGS Sticky (with loft info, care needs, contacts) and a Kings Caravan Spring 2009 thread (don't know how to move keeper-type stuff over)

Regarding adoption fees: The $10 adoption fee is more symbolic than anything else. If a king needs vet care, it can cost in the hundreds as we well know. I APPRECIATE the offer to donate $$ towards adoption fees and understand the suggestion to waive it (I've been tempted many times) but prefer that adopters pay it and have come to believe that it is a worthwhile symbol. If you're adopting 10 and paying $100, it's a reminder that you're embarking on a significant endeavor.

Regarding donations: We ALWAYS need them for vet care. MickaCoo is still in the red for Mocha, Art & Gus and there will be new birds that need care. If you can donate, please do! I PROMISE your (tax deductible) donation will be used with great care. Go to www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo and scroll down towards bottom of the page. PLEASE NOTE THAT YOUR DONATION IS FOR PIGEONS. Hopefully you won't have any trouble but if you do, PLEASE contact me at [email protected]

Lastly (for now): Not that I want to derail this whole deal but YOUR LOCAL SHELTERS MAY HAVE PIGEONS THAT THEY ARE NOT POSTING ON THEIR WEBSITES NOR PETFINDER.COM Often Bay Area shelters didn't bother because they didn't get much (any?) response and so came to assume that the pij were unadoptable and stopped trying to some degree... I'm still VERY worried that there are Pigeon King pigeons in dire straights throughout the country. And the country's largest squab plant is in South Carolina... PLEASE-if you want to rescue a pigeon, call your local shelter and ask them about pigeons. They may be getting them in... if not- I've got enough kings for everybody but, if they are, I don't want them to miss out on their rightful rescuers (you!).


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Elizabeth, in all due respect, this is a unique situation where adopters are literally going out of their way to adopt these Kings and spending dollars that an ordinary person would not be spending. Someone "off the street" so to speak, forks over the $10, picks up the bird and goes home. Our people are spending a lot of money for gas and even working on repairing or building lofts. 

Our members who, out of the goodness of their hearts, are doing this should not be classed in the symbolic statement because, goodness knows, how much more could their commitment be than what they are offering to do.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Maggie,

I disagree. I may not be right, but I see it differently. 

I've never adopted a bird out to someone off the street. I put local adopters through all the same hoops and more because I come out to their homes and do a visit, getting all up in their business and telling them what I think needs to be changed, added, cleaned up, etc. before I can place a bird with them.

If an individual is concerned about the adoption fee, I'm open to discussing it but it does raise a concern that, if the budget is that tight, perhaps now is not the time to be adding more animals.

Mickaboo does give a break to adopters who adopt more than one (1 budgie for $25, 2 for $40) and I could consider that for MickaCoo. I would also consider having the adopter deposit the money with an avian vet instead of donating it to MickaCoo so that there's a little rainy-day fund for the bird...

I do TRULY appreciate what people are doing to help these birds and don't want to impede their adoption. I can assure you that I do my very best to help these birds find good, safe, FOREVER homes.

I'm an amateur. I never intended to rescue king pigeons. I didn't even know there was such a thing as a king pij until I started volunteering at the SF ACC. So, I'm open to discussion but, for the moment, I think the practice of paying an adoption fee is positive.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

uhm, not to be a jerk, but adopting a parrot, whether it's a parakeet or a macaw can run from a hundred to nearly a thousand dollars. yes, i'm totally serious. 

personally, i think the ten bucks a bird is beyond cheap. maybe i see it differently, because my king  will be house birds, and members of the family as are the rest of my birds, so a measly ten dollars for 15+ plus years of pigeon love is negligible. 

the money's going to a rescue situation/group, no one's making a profit off of this - having been in dog rescue for many years, trust me on that point!

doing a little driving, burning up a few hours, and some gas, plus an extra ten bucks for all the care they've been given to date is very very worth it from my perspective. 

just my two cents, but i thought i'd throw it in there.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

OK - I give up.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I for one will gladly set aside the cost of a couple bottles of my favorite Pinot Nior in order to adopt a couple of King snowballs. I want a couple of chickens but I put that on hold too.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i wanted a chicken, too! a clean-faced aracauna - i think that's how you spell it.... but i think the kings need me more. 

i just filled out the app, and signed a check for mickaboo....

 LET THE GREAT KING CARAVAN OF 2009 BEGIN!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Maggie-

I appreciate your advocacy on behalf of both the pigeons and the adopters and all the incredible time and effort you invest in PT. This rescue stuff is tricky. And I absolutely agree- being a PT member is a HUGE plus when it comes to potential adopters!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Apps in the mail and donation done thru paypal. Now "if" I get approved, here is my new KING COOP. We will be adding the 4' x 8' x 6' aviary to the back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is darling. Can I move in too?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

It was an old unused play house given to us by a friend. What a job! The guys, bless their hearts, had to get it on a trailer, get it here, take down part of our fence, and then set it on top of the stacked 4 x4s. That is . . after my DH built the deck and set and attached the 4 x 4s! We needed it elevated so we could stand up inside. It is still a work in progress. No varmits bustin in there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

The sponsoring of adoption costs to help facilitate adoptions is common in dog and cat rescue. There are many other things rescues and shelters use in their adoption efforts as well, such as giving gift certificates or coupons, free food, free training, etc. One shelter near me gives free medical care for a few months with each adoption but I'm sure they would not adopt to someone who couldn't afford medical care at all. My mother adopted a kitten from a shelter years ago and got a free case of cat food, but not because she couldn't afford to buy it. It's more of a perk, or a thank you for the new adopter. It doesn't mean the person is any less qualified to adopt a pet IMO. 

If you'd prefer, the $20.00 could be used to buy a bag of pigeon feed for a King adopter, instead of the adoption fee. I did donate recently to the general pigeon medical care fund of Micacoo, this offer was to help with the King adoption effort since I can't really help any other way. And no one said the $10.00 fee is excessive, it's very reasonable.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

If you are interested in helping out the Greart King Caravan of 2009, or at least monitoring our progress and cheering us on, this thread is now active and being continued in the Adoption forum...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This thread is now closed. If you would like to help with finding homes for and transport for these lovely King pigeons, please post in this thread King Caravan 2009

Terry


----------

